# Propane/gas generator, what size?



## txtazalma (Sep 21, 2021)

. I own a 2007 Flagstaff Shamrock Hybrid. I would like to try boon-docking but I don’t have any idea what size generator to purchase. I don’t know how to find the ac info, fridge info, like watts. The owners manual doesn’t give this info. I’d like to run the ac in the summer & heater in the winter. We have a microwave, TV, DVD player, coffee maker, phones to charge & laptop. I’ve always stayed at an RV park with power, water, etc. I’d like to purchase a dual gas/propane generator that I alone can maneuver as I am a 60 year old female. Your help & is greatly appreciated.


----------

